# DC Area Head-Fi Meet Planning (ongoing)



## kendavis

@schneller is right. _*DC Area Head-Fi Meet - Sunday, December 4, 2016*_, (ending around here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/826334/dc-area-head-fi-meet-sunday-december-4-2016/150#post_13212442) is obsolete.
  
 Here's a new one. I suggest using this one to schedule next meets and then, when date and time are definite, creating a new separate thread for each meet.


----------



## sheldaze

A thread about threads. I like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I believe this is to benefit @mralexosborn. So what's of interest to hear? Tubes? Solid-state? The latest word in R2R? A particular headphone? 
  
 Logistics-wise, I think we're getting better at this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 There are several libraries available on the VA side, which are easier to schedule than the BIG-MEET library. And depending on availability, many of us have been quite happy to head to Urban HiFi on the MD side. It's not straight off the highways, but it is quite nice! And there are many good places to eat nearby, if anyone wants to try for a lunch before or a dinner after.


----------



## PJABBER

I would prefer a Maryland Beltway location close to the VA line like Bethesda, Rockville or even Gaithersburg if we might draw people from Frederick.


----------



## sheldaze

There appear to be rooms at the Bethesda library, but limited to 8 people, and 2 hours. Gaithersburg seems to have rooms for up to 12 people, but it is not clear from their web filter, which lists largest rooms at 5-8 people. Perhaps try for Gaithersburg, and find out what rooms are like?


----------



## kendavis

There are rooms to rent in the Silver Spring Civic Building at Veterans Plaza. Even the smallest rooms are large enough to host a pretty large* headphone event. At $25/hour, a 4-hour event at $8-$10 per person (maybe less if enough people come) might be feasible. I don't have the time now to set this up or to research it. I just wanted to throw another option into the mix. I have attached their documentation if anyone else wants to have a look.  
 *Colesville Room or Ellsworth Room (divided): 24x27 (648 sq ft), standing: 32-60, conference style: 20-30, reception: 30-45


----------



## kendavis

Other options... closer to Va... 
  
https://glenechopark.org/arcade-building-classrooms
https://glenechopark.org/ballroom-back-room-formerly-ballroom-annex
  
 I know nothing of the pricing on these.


----------



## mralexosborn

sheldaze said:


> A thread about threads. I like it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Tubes are my primary interest. No headphones particularly but having been out of the loop for a while, I'd be interested to hear any newer models. I'd be able to bring a pair of HE-400's and maybe even my vintage Sansui.


----------



## kendavis

I'm afraid to say this, but I'd like a chance to more extensively compare MZ2S (w & w/o Illuminati p/s) with a Liquid Gold


----------



## PJABBER

It would be helpful to know how many people would benefit from a location in Gaithersburg, MD rather than one of the Beltway communities. Will we draw Head-Fiers from say Frederick MD, as well as locations closer to the Beltway if we locate further north along I-270? Weekend traffic in the winter is not a hassle but weekday rush hours are brutal no matter where anyone is coming from, so I think a Saturday get together makes the most sense around here.
 
Some suburban Maryland options -
 
*GLEN ECHO PARK, BETHESDA , MD*
 
I looked at the rental rates for Glen Echo, a National Arts Park in MD that is really close to the American Legion Bridge crossing the Potomac, and they start at $140 for 4 hours for a room that will hold 30 people.
 
https://glenechopark.org/rentals-pricing
 
 
*THE KENTLANDS, GAITHERSBURG, MD*
 
Checking around for availability to hold a listening session further north in Gaithersburg, MD it looks like we can use the Carriage House in the Kentlands without any rental or cleaning charge, so long as we don't have a lot of trash, meal leftovers and the like. 
 
321 Kent Square Rd, Gaithersburg, MD 20878
 
Hours: 9 AM to 9 PM
 
This small building can hold 30+ people and has tables, chairs, good amount of power outlets. Free on street parking. One advantage is that the Kentlands has a wide variety of restaurants in the community, including a very good and very inexpensive sushi restaurant. The Kentlands is a very nice planned community (New Urbanism) to go for a walk around before or after the meeting for those who are so inclined.
 
http://www.kentlandsusa.com/amenity.asp?id=4
 
http://www.kentlandstowncrier.com/venue/carriage-house/
 
 
*MONTGOMERY COUNTY LIBRARIES, MD*
 
We would qualify for the Local Non-Profit Group Hourly Rate if we opt for using a meeting room at one of the libraries in Montgomery County, MD, budgeting $15 per hour. Most have free parking for two hours.
 
http://montgomerycountymd.gov/library/branches/index.html
 
Some of the closest to VA branches are closed for renovation. The closest one to VA would be in Potomac, which has the real advantage of hassle-free no-fee parking. Downside is that food options in that location are limited to a few overpriced restaurants and pizza and beer joints. Very close-by Vie De France bakery has pastries, sandwiches and very decent coffee but no seating area.
 
 Potomac Library
 10101 Glenolden Drive 
 Potomac, MD 20854 
  
 Monday    10 am–8 pm
 Tuesday    10 am–8 pm
 Wednesday    10 am–8 pm
 Thursday    10 am–8 pm
 Friday    10 am–6 pm
 Saturday    10 am–6 pm
 Sunday    Closed
  Facility Amenities 
Small meeting rooms (in some locations) seat up to 49 people
Medium meeting rooms seat from 50 - 99 people
Large meeting rooms may seat 100 - 160 people
Table, chairs and projection screens are available
Pianos are available at Bethesda, Chevy Chase, Gaithersburg, Marilyn J. Praisner, Rockville, and Twinbrook
  

        
 *Room Type*
 *Local Government Agencies
 Hourly Rate*
 *Local
 Non-Profit Groups *
 Hourly Rate*
 *Out-of-County/
 For-Profit Groups
 Hourly Rate*
 Small Room
 $11
 $15
 $30
 Medium Room
 $14
 $20
 $40
 Large Room
 $19
 $25
 $50

 * Montgomery County based non-profit organizations
  

Activity Restriction 
To be eligible to use a Montgomery County Library meeting room all meetings must be free and open to the public - private events such as birthday parties, weddings, receptions, etc. are not permitted in libraries.
Light snacks and beverages are permitted in the meeting room only; meals and heated foods are not allowed.
Please review the  Rules and Regulations prior to applying for use.
 
 Apply for Use Permit 
Go to Active MONTGOMERY
 
 Submission Window 
Agency/Group TypeWindow 1 for use
 Jan 1 - June 30Window 2 for use
 July 1 - Dec 31Government AgenciesSubmit beginning September 15thSubmit beginning March 15thLocal Non-profit groupsSubmit beginning October 15thSubmit beginning April 15thOut-of-County Non-profits
 Commercial/For-profit groupsSubmit beginning November 1stSubmit beginning May 1st


----------



## yage

If there's a consensus for Gaithersburg, then I vote for the Carriage House. I'm all about free.


----------



## PJABBER

yage said:


> If there's a consensus for Gaithersburg, then I vote for the Carriage House. I'm all about free.


 
 I am tending toward this location as well, even if it is a bit north of the Beltway, 20 or so minutes drive time. There is a lot more flexibility on hours and the surrounding area has lots of options for food and drinks. 
  
 How about best dates and times for everyone? We should lock that in to make sure that any facility has availability.


----------



## sheldaze

I'm good starting in March - 4th, 11th, 18th are all great weekends for me! Saturday and Sunday both work.
 Would love to try the new place - sounds quite appealing!


----------



## kendavis

All 3 weekends Sheldon mentioned are fine for me too.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Not often on HeadFi but hoping to keep in the loop


----------



## doukhobar

I could come to any of those weekends in March, but never a Saturday. Maybe a Sunday?
 Thanks for the consideration!


----------



## schneller

There's a chance I could make my office available for a meet. K Street NW near Farragut North. Would that be of interest? Saturday afternoons and Sundays could work. Lots of space and potentially no cost. Heat/AC may not be working though. Should I inquire further?

As for March: I'll be in Berlin for work on the 11th and either Florence, Italy or Seville, Spain for vacation on the 18th. That's the plan at least.


----------



## yage

schneller said:


> There's a chance I could make my office available for a meet. K Street NW near Farragut North. Would that be of interest? Saturday afternoons and Sundays could work. Lots of space and potentially no cost. Heat/AC may not be working though. Should I inquire further?


 
  
 Is there parking available?
  
 No heat / A/C shouldn't be an issue in March. Plus, if there's a lot of tube amps present, then you've got your space heaters right there if it's cold. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Having said that, I've got nothing planned for any of the weekends mentioned and Sundays are fine as well.


----------



## kendavis

For those who are schlepping gear... will there be nearby parking?


----------



## PJABBER

Parking is always a cost in downtown DC, though there are plenty of garages around K Street and Farragut North.
  
 How many people should we expect for this? Attendees vs people bringing equipment? Vendors?


----------



## genebirk

isn't parking in dc free on sundays?


----------



## kendavis

Maybe... but only if there are parking spaces o the street near there.


----------



## PJABBER

Walked over to the Gaithersburg, MD Kentlands Carriage House location - looks cozy but clean and well equipped for a get together for 20+ people. 
  
 It is a single room with a separate bathroom. Heating is on all the time according to the community manager so no issue with colder weather.
  
 Lots of free parking, but there is an Arts Barn and some other function buildings right there as well that might also be in use depending on when we choose to use the space. An event like a wedding would take up a lot of the available parking, but I did not see anything scheduled for March yet.
  
 The building is ground level access for anyone in a wheelchair. The bathroom is large enough for easy wheelchair access as well, lots of toilet paper and paper towels, cleaning supplies that we could use as required.
  
 The room is stocked with two 8-foot folding tables, one 6-foot folding table, six folding card tables, a writing board, about 20 folding chairs.
  
 There are five two-outlet power outlets, a couple of small waste bins, 
  
 We would have to put away any of the tables and chairs we use, do a broom sweep and remove any trash after we finish.
  
 Most weekend afternoons are available in March. There is a yoga group that is in there until 11:00 a.m. if we want to do a Sunday, but we can reserve for 12 Noon through 4:00 or 5:00 p.m. 
  
 No charge for using this place if we leave it clean after we are done.
  
 Let me know if you have any questions!


----------



## kendavis

Sounds great to me. I have several small folding tables and and several terminal strips. Parking there seems to be less fraught with potential problems than going into the city.


----------



## schneller

Parking is ALWAYS a problem... sorry, as someone who doesn't have a car, it's not the first thing I think of. Garage access would not be possible


----------



## gandhisfist

Carriage house is right next to me, so I'm all for it. Looking forward to nailing down a date for this one.


----------



## doukhobar

I'm good for all Sundays in March, except for the 26th on which I will be away.


----------



## sheldaze

@PJABBER, I think you've got a quorum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Just pick a Sunday in early to middle of March, sign up for the room, and we'll be there!


----------



## gandhisfist

sheldaze said:


> @PJABBER, I think you've got a quorum
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 And make sure to post the info in the meet announcement thread and create a new thread for the meet.


----------



## PJABBER

sheldaze said:


> @PJABBER, I think you've got a quorum
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Cool! I will see about getting the Carriage House on Sunday, March 19 from 12 Noon - 5:00 p.m. Should be enough time to set things up and clean up afterward.
  
 Will 1:00 - 4:00 p.m. be enough time for the listening sessions, followed by an optional late lunch/happy hour at a local pub afterward?
  
 I think it would be great if we can have a few speakers make some 15 minute presentations at this event. The space is compact enough that we won't need any amplification for presenters and there is a white board for illustrations and the like.


----------



## gandhisfist

That sounds great.  I vote we head over to crown downtown wine and beer for the afterparty.


----------



## PJABBER

gandhisfist said:


> That sounds great.  I vote we head over to crown downtown wine and beer for the afterparty.


 
 Great place for sampling! But very limited seating, so we be competing with regular customers and most likely will have standing room only.


----------



## gandhisfist

Agreed, but the beer selection is fantastic and if the weather behaves I'm sure we could grab some of the space outside.  Second choice might be Dogfishhead?


----------



## PJABBER

Dogfish Head Alehouse is what I was thinking of - very decent beer selection and the food is pretty good, lots of seating space and we can make a reservation for a decent sized group.
  
 http://www.dogfishalehouse.com/locations/dfha-gaithersburg/
  
 The best restaurant in the area, IMHO, is Silk Road Choyhona, but they don't serve alcohol, everyone would have to BYOB.


----------



## PJABBER

OK, I have reserved the Kentlands Carriage House from 12:00 Noon until 5:00 p.m. on Sunday, March 12. Event can be from 1:00 p.m. until 4:00 p.m. to allow us time to set up and then clean up afterward. No charge for using this place, but we do need to leave it clean, take out trash, etc.
  
 Called Dogfish Head Alehouse in Gaithersburg and they are OK with taking a reservation for our group once we have a better idea of how many will join us for Happy Hour and diner from 4:00 p.m. until whenever.
  
 I will post the event as a separate thread later today and do some local publicity outreach as well.
  
 Looking forward to some good listening and​ meeting everyone on March 12!


----------



## PJABBER

*Announcement of next DC Area Head-Fi Meet - March 12, 2017 - Gaithersburg, Maryland*
  
* http://www.head-fi.org/t/836042/dc-area-head-fi-meet-march-12-2017-gaithersburg-maryland*
  
*RSVP - Eventbrite *
  
*https://www.eventbrite.com/e/head-fi-dcmdva-audiophile-meet-free-tickets-7882319229*


----------



## gandhisfist

Hey guys, I visited WOW Made Simple in Bethesda, MD as part of a DC Hifi Group meeting last weekend.  The store has a great open space that would be perfect for meets and after speaking with the owners, they would be happy to accomodate us at the store for a meet.  I wanted to throw this out there as another alternative venue for us to use and to get an idea about possible dates for scheduling our next meet.  I was thinking of requesting something for *April 15th*.  Let me know if that would work and I can organize something with WOW for the meet.


----------



## sheldaze

gandhisfist said:


> Hey guys, I visited WOW Made Simple in Bethesda, MD as part of a DC Hifi Group meeting last weekend.  The store has a great open space that would be perfect for meets and after speaking with the owners, they would be happy to accomodate us at the store for a meet.  I wanted to throw this out there as another alternative venue for us to use and to get an idea about possible dates for scheduling our next meet.  I was thinking of requesting something for *April 15th*.  Let me know if that would work and I can organize something with WOW for the meet.


 

 Please do!
 I've not had time to post, but the event after your date is *May 20*. It's late enough I'm sure there will be newer things to listen by then.


----------



## schneller

gandhisfist said:


> Hey guys, I visited WOW Made Simple in Bethesda, MD as part of a DC Hifi Group meeting last weekend.  The store has a great open space that would be perfect for meets and after speaking with the owners, they would be happy to accomodate us at the store for a meet.  I wanted to throw this out there as another alternative venue for us to use and to get an idea about possible dates for scheduling our next meet.  I was thinking of requesting something for *April 15th*.  Let me know if that would work and I can organize something with WOW for the meet.




Aka How to Spend Your Refund Day!


----------



## sheldaze

Link to thread for the next meet: http://www.head-fi.org/t/844602/dc-area-head-fi-meet-may-20-2017


----------



## gandhisfist

Hey all, looks like we lost our old meet announcement thread in the move.  Not a meet per se, but an event with a CanJam component being hosted by the guys at Gramophone on May 10th from 6pm to 9pm at their Timonium location.  Details can be found here: https://amplify2017.splashthat.com/


----------



## sheldaze

Seems to me that the concept of a DC (or other more private) group has been banished - at least for the time being. Those lists were setup on the DC/MD/VA group. Otherwise, I'm kind of adjusted to the new site.

Totally agree - this is the right thread!


----------



## glorm

hey very new to sign up to headfi. wanted to make a first post. live in baltimore and want to find more audio related things to do other then going to magnolia room or play with the growing working and seasoned pieces of equipment owned. new to personal audio as well. seems to be the most interesting. how fast the market moves, relatively lowish cost, and more social due to outdoor use. also like the technology. how small changes can have drastic impact on sound. have wanted a nice rig but waited a while to find what thought to suit me the best. love car audio and the power of bass and favorite music being raggajungle (spedup dnb with reggae influence.) kept waiting for the amplified event at gramophone where nothing met my needs after trying everything available. met gandhisfist and another dc area headfier and they rec'ed the denon/ fostex gear. being closed think that will eliminate all the dislikes of other phones. so the last day of the purpleheart drop was today. think that was a good decision because it was between these or the philips x2's. with all the manufacturing inconsistencies, couldnt bring myself to spend that kind of dough. japanesse philosophy and products have always resonated with me so have high hopes these purple wood cups will resonate well too.


----------



## PJABBER

Hi everyone! I have been working overseas and only now getting the chance to see what's up for the next DC area meeting. Is there anything on schedule for the summer?


----------



## kendavis

I will be scheduling a meet for mid-summer, July or August. I will be bringing a SchiitKit... a collection of DACs and amps (and headphones) provided by Schiit Audio for such events. Folks will certainly be able to bring other stuff as well so we can mix and match. Right now July 22 or 23 are possibilities or any of the first three weekends in August, but I haven't looked at the availability of venues yet. Watch this space for further announcements and feel free to offer comments or suggestions.


----------



## PJABBER

That's great, Ken! I personally would prefer an early weekend in August to beat the summer heat and humidity doldrums. I'll check availability of the Kentlands Clubhouse if you need a venue location.


----------



## kendavis

That would be good. That proved to be an excellent venue. Let me know what you find about availability.


----------



## PJABBER

http://www.kentlandstowncrier.com/calendar/

Looks like a lot of weekends are available. The time we were there on a Sunday we followed the Yoga class without a problem as that ends at 11:00 a.m. Last weekend in July, first two weekends in August would be best for me as I will have to secure the keys to the place, open and close, etc.


----------



## kendavis

I can't do the last weekend in July but either of the first two weekends in August are good for me. Let me confirm the availability of the SchiitKit before proceeding. I'll get back soon.


----------



## 100VoltTube

I'll only be available the second week in August (I'm pretty sure), if that helps you any.


----------



## gandhisfist

Hey all, 2nd to last weekend in July I'll be going to a meet in pittsburgh at Music To My Ear that a friend of mine has organized.  I was sad to have missed the last local meet, was wondering if anyone was available for this upcoming first weekend in July for a meet (either the 1st or 2nd).  If anyone is interested I can get in touch with some our gracious local vendors to try to set something up.


----------



## kendavis

I personally can't do first weekend in July (a holiday weekend). Would you be interested/available for 2nd weekend in August, or is that too far away.


----------



## gandhisfist

I should be available and I am certainly interested.


----------



## sheldaze

At the moment, I can do any weekend that does not have a solar eclipse


----------



## kendavis

Can you post a list of weekends that have solar eclipses? More specifically, how's the second weekend in August?


----------



## sheldaze

kendavis said:


> Can you post a list of weekends that have solar eclipses? More specifically, how's the second weekend in August?



Sorry about that 

The Eclipse is August 21 - so any travel time would most certainly knock me out from going to a meet on 19-20.


----------



## kendavis

But the second weekend in August is the 12th and 13th and you will be available for that?


----------



## sheldaze

kendavis said:


> But the second weekend in August is the 12th and 13th and you will be available for that?



Good weekend, yes!


----------



## kendavis

I'm just waiting for Schiit to confirm the availability of the Schiit Kit for that weekend.


----------



## willsw

Finally getting around to seeing which threads I'm no longer subscribed to. Here's one! 

The Schiit Kit meet sounds great, I'll need to see if that thing I have in August is on that weekend. 

I've mentioned to a few, I think, that I wanted to plan a large meet with several vendors and whatever else I could pull for sometime around September, but I've decided not to in order to maximize the chances of the Capital Audio Fest finally getting a really good headphone room.


----------



## thyname

I was invited and just joined a new Facebook group for DC area:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/842934835855916/

You guys may want to join. I don't see any head-fi people in there.


----------



## SuperDuke

If there is Wifi at the next meet I may be able to setup Tidal and the Brooklyn DAC w/ MQA (Master Quality Authenticated) if folks are interested.  It sounds pretty good though I've not done comparisons with regular hirez.


----------



## Billheiser

thyname said:


> I was invited and just joined a new Facebook group for DC area:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/842934835855916/
> 
> You guys may want to join. I don't see any head-fi people in there.



Thanks for the heads up. I joined for a couple of days, but left after seeing that they lean towards home theater - which is fine and great, just not my bag.



SuperDuke said:


> If there is Wifi at the next meet I may be able to setup Tidal and the Brooklyn DAC w/ MQA (Master Quality Authenticated) if folks are interested.  It sounds pretty good though I've not done comparisons with regular hirez.


Yes, interested!


----------



## thyname

Billheiser said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I joined for a couple of days, but left after seeing that they lean towards home theater - which is fine and great, just not my bag.



Why? It is up to us to talk about headphones. I do so every time I get the chance. I wish all of you guys join there. And start posting headphones stuff. Besides, there is nothing wrong with both having home audio, and headphones set up.

In terms of HT vs Stereo/ Music, that’s actually pretty equal participation in there


----------



## NaiveSound

I'd like to attend a meet in the DC area.


----------



## kendavis

I am told that there will be a meet on November 5, Sunday of Capital Audiofest (http://www.capitalaudiofest.com/). You may have to pay to get into CAF, but there are worse places to spend your money. There will also be CanMania with a number of headphone hardware vendors as part of CAF.

Can someone who knows chime in with more details? ...This means you, @gandhisfist


----------



## NaiveSound

Oh that's awsome, where is this at? Need more details, I'm exited.


----------



## willsw

We have a good sized table and I'm trying to contact vendors who won't be there but have newer products to see if they'll send a loaner to the show, with LTA taking responsibility for receiving and returning it. If anyone has any ins with people who aren't going to the show but have something they'd like to exhibit, let me know, or have them contact me.


----------



## HeadAmpTeam

HeadAmp will be at CAF as well, with our usual assortment of high end gear, and the new $499 Gilmore Lite V2 amp as well. We'll have headphones from Stax, Audeze, MrSpeakers, Meze, and Focal among them.


----------



## NaiveSound

HeadAmpTeam said:


> HeadAmp will be at CAF as well, with our usual assortment of high end gear, and the new $499 Gilmore Lite V2 amp as well. We'll have headphones from Stax, Audeze, MrSpeakers, Meze, and Focal among them.




I've never heard a headamp, would love to get one for review somehow


----------



## willsw

HeadAmpTeam said:


> HeadAmp will be at CAF as well, with our usual assortment of high end gear, and the new $499 Gilmore Lite V2 amp as well. We'll have headphones from Stax, Audeze, MrSpeakers, Meze, and Focal among them.



 Glad you'll have the Gilmore Lite V2. It was exciting to see that announced.


----------



## gandhisfist

@NaiveSound   You can find details about the meet and Capital Audio Fest here: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/dc-area-capital-audio-fest-2017-nov-3-5.857987/

We will be having a meet on Sunday the 5th at the show as @TimeLord mentioned, though we are still working out the exact details for the space.  I'll be updating the thread as I have more information.


----------



## NaiveSound

gandhisfist said:


> @NaiveSound   You can find details about the meet and Capital Audio Fest here: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/dc-area-capital-audio-fest-2017-nov-3-5.857987/
> 
> We will be having a meet on Sunday the 5th at the show as @TimeLord mentioned, though we are still working out the exact details for the space.  I'll be updating the thread as I have more information.




Thank you so so so much


----------



## gandhisfist

Updated link and reminder about the capital audio fest meet this sunday November 5th: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/dc-area-head-fi-meet-capital-audio-fest-2017-nov-5-2017.857987/


----------



## sheldaze

For anyone who may be reading from Facebook, really easy to join Head-Fi. Just create an account, post a meet request here (which will also subscribe you to this thread) - or just make it happen! Several libraries on the VA side offer free meeting rooms. Post the location and date. Lots of people in the DC area are willing to join you, and will come with some neat stuff!


----------



## gandhisfist

It's been a bit dry of meets as of late, we need to organize another one soon.  I'm heading up to the Philly meet at the end of January, but would be up for one in Feb or March.  Just try to avoid the weekends that the DC Hifi Group is meeting up.


----------



## PJABBER

Happy New Year everyone! I can host at the Kentlands (Gaithersburg, MD) again if the interest is there. The Carriage House is free but kind of tight on space, the main Clubhouse is spacious but costs $50 per hour, 2 hour minimum, plus $85 cleaning fee.


----------



## lcasadonte

I grew up in phila pa, live in va and work in ri.  I helped organize a boston meet recently and would be willing to host a meetup at my home in northern va if we could make the dates work.  I have direct family still in phila pa but dont get there as often as I should.  Love to get to meet some va folks one way or the other,


----------



## PJABBER

lcasadonte said:


> I grew up in phila pa, live in va and work in ri.  I helped organize a boston meet recently and would be willing to host a meetup at my home in northern va if we could make the dates work.  I have direct family still in phila pa but dont get there as often as I should.  Love to get to meet some va folks one way or the other,



We are due for a NoVa meet! 

Do keep in mind that we can have up to 50 people coming. That is a parking consideration and more than half will require table room to set up their gear. 

Everyone has been great in helping to pick up and do some light cleanup after previous meets, this is not a messy group, so I have minimal concerns about that potential issue.


----------



## gandhisfist

The george mason library is usually a good bet for a meet that size.


----------



## PJABBER

GMU is a good location, though I think they charge $3.00 per hour for parking on campus, maybe for use of rooms as well?


----------



## sheldaze

I think this is the library:

https://www.fairfaxcounty.gov/library/branches/george-mason-regional

No charge - just a public library. Only it takes an effort to reserve the room, generally a midnight affair several months in advance to get a room.


----------



## PJABBER

sheldaze said:


> I think this is the library:
> 
> https://www.fairfaxcounty.gov/library/branches/george-mason-regional
> 
> No charge - just a public library. Only it takes an effort to reserve the room, generally a midnight affair several months in advance to get a room.



I was thinking George Mason University library, my error!


----------



## sheldaze

PJABBER said:


> I was thinking George Mason University library, my error!


No problems!

Also preliminary, scheduled a meet for next weekend:

Oakton Library (you hear that @thyname - and hopefully a few of your Facebook friends)

Place: 10304 Lynnhaven Place, Oakton, VA, 22124
Time: 11am - 4pm


----------



## thyname

sheldaze said:


> No problems!
> 
> Also preliminary, scheduled a meet for next weekend:
> 
> ...



Nice!


----------



## PJABBER (Jan 6, 2018)

sheldaze said:


> No problems!
> 
> Also preliminary, scheduled a meet for next weekend:
> 
> ...



Great! Will drop by Saturday, will check out the radios you mentioned as well!


----------



## willsw

I need to check this site more often, completely missed this. The Facebook group is coming by the shop to chat with David Berning on Saturday and we're hammering away on prototypes, but I don't know if there will be any headphoney stuff ready.


----------



## sheldaze

willsw said:


> I need to check this site more often, completely missed this. The Facebook group is coming by the shop to chat with David Berning on Saturday and we're hammering away on prototypes, but I don't know if there will be any headphoney stuff ready.


 Is it possible a different event? I have it in my Facebook feed as being Sunday.


----------



## willsw

sheldaze said:


> Is it possible a different event? I have it in my Facebook feed as being Sunday.


Oh jeeze. You're right, it's Sunday. I don't know what's going on.


----------



## thyname

willsw said:


> Oh jeeze. You're right, it's Sunday. I don't know what's going on.



It think there are two - Saturday and Sunday


----------



## sheldaze

thyname said:


> It think there are two - Saturday and Sunday


 I thought the two were just different times on Sunday?


----------



## willsw

sheldaze said:


> I thought the two were just different times on Sunday?





thyname said:


> It think there are two - Saturday and Sunday



Just checked the page: two groups, one at 10am and one at 11:30am on Sunday.


----------



## Silverion77

Going to revive this thread a bit.
Looking to schedule an event as Spring comes up. Thinking some time in March/early April. That will give plenty of time for people to plan before hand.
Some of the local libraries are fairly booked. May have an option at Tenley Friendship on March 31 (need to figure out if we can book an event > 3 hrs).
Going to try reaching out to Gramophone and see if they may be willing to host an event on a Sunday.

Feel free to discuss times, location, and details!


----------



## SuperDuke

Great idea.  The last venue in Oakton was pretty good if that's available.  The local MD library near me charges by the hr.


----------



## Silverion77

Yea, MD libraries charge. VA & DC libraries are free to use, but require forethought in acquisition.


----------



## lcasadonte

Depending on timing I may be able to host an event in my basement.  We would need to bring tables and chairs.  Right now the space is open (no furniture).


----------



## Silverion77

Hey everyone!  Been working on some stuff and we have a upcoming meet schedule!

Details here: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/dc-area-meet-april-7th-2018-hosted-by-gramophone.872228/


----------



## SuperDuke

Excellent!  Looking forward to it.  Thanks for organizing


----------



## lcasadonte

Thanks I intend to make it as well.  I could bring my lynx hilo with my mobile equipment (onkyo dpx1,tia fourte's, hugo2) and beyer t5p's.  Thanks for organizing look forward to seeing everyone!


----------



## WilliamWykeham (Mar 30, 2018)

[ wrong thread]


----------



## Silverion77

May be a bit on the late side, but what are people's thoughts on putting together a summer meet? I know we're cutting it close for the school crowd, but we may be able to fit something in.

Possible to get another SchiitStorm together? @kendavis


----------



## SuperDuke

Yes - Sounds like a good idea.


----------



## sheldaze

Willing, though sometimes not able. Alas, only two more weeks of Summer for me.
My thought is just set it up - people will come! Having some trouble with my solid-state take-to-meet option. But I could certainly bring a tube or two.


----------



## PJABBER

It would be nice to see everyone again and try out whatever new and classic gear we have!


----------



## kendavis

I'm open to an August meet. I don't know about a Schiit Kit... I'd have to check with Schiit once we have a date. Moreover... I'd need to have at least one person to help me with it for the whole meet. That said, I'm not available on the weekend of 8/11.


----------



## Silverion77

kendavis said:


> I'm open to an August meet. I don't know about a Schiit Kit... I'd have to check with Schiit once we have a date. Moreover... I'd need to have at least one person to help me with it for the whole meet. That said, I'm not available on the weekend of 8/11.


Definitely short notice, but happy to help getting everything in order.

Any ideas on locations? I originally going to snipe one of the good public library locations, but my diligence slipped and they're basically all booked.
I'm not sure what other locations exist for something on the medium to large size (given summer).


----------



## gandhisfist

The rest of august looking pretty rough for me as well honestly.  Better able to do something in September after the 6th.


----------



## harrisonjr98

I'd be interested. I have to go up to NoVA at some point anyway for some Ikea stuff lol. What are lower key meets usually like? I love the idea of hearing gear that I've heard so much about but never experienced, but I don't have much of my own to bring in return that's not run of the mill mid-fi.


----------



## sheldaze

harrisonjr98 said:


> What are lower key meets usually like?


 Often hard to judge, before an event, if it will be low-key or packed. But it is much better to come with little or nothing to allow for listening to more setups - less time standing next to your own system. If you have headphones, definitely bring these. If you have a DAP, especially a digital source, it can help to play your music on systems you've not heard. There will be so many other variables, at least knowing the music is a good start!

I think it is also just a good breather, to go to events, and get offline for a while.


----------



## PJABBER (Jul 22, 2018)

Sheldaze has it right, the DC area meets are nothing like a CanJam, much more of a really great way to relax while auditioning some of the best audio gear in the world.

As the venue location moves around, so does the prospect of who will be able to make it. Certainly anywhere from 20 to 50 people can drop in but that is a manageable size for everyone to try out all of the gear on hand.

You don't have to bring your own headphones, DAPs, amps or whatever, but we appreciate it if you do. And don't worry if it is commercial quality, many of us like to try out and find value for money at every price point. At least until we can afford to get our own pair of Focal Utopias!

Besides the obvious opportunity to demo some exotic and often very expensive equipment just for fun or as a chance to preview a personal purchase, the most interesting part of the meet is the chance to chat with some really knowledgeable and very friendly folks. If you have questions or need second and third and fourth opinions about anything audio, I can't think of any other event that offers such a chance to find answers. Maybe even to questions you did not know you had before coming to a meet!

I find that I particularly enjoy chatting with the engineers that bring their home brew equipment, translating their unique expertise into some gear that, frankly, is right up there in quality to the major manufacturers.


----------



## Silverion77

Need quick turn around here:

I can lock in either 8/18 or 8/25 for the Westmont room at the Columbia Pick branch public library. Thoughts?
https://c2.staticflickr.com/2/1731/40633497780_5564264d6c_b.jpg

Open to other dates/locations, but I'd like to lock this in before its gone.


----------



## harrisonjr98

I know late August can be tough for a lot of people finishing college. Or maybe I'm just far and away the youngest person interested in an event like this.


----------



## Silverion77

Yea, I wasn't sure when we'd be pushing too close to college. I know it usually starts either week 4 of August or first week of september, so I figured 18th right before people left would work, but may push it.


----------



## SuperDuke

8/18 is good for me.  Looks like there is parking on the street and maybe off street as well.


----------



## schneller

Late August may be doable for me but September probably preferable. Have considered offering my office as a possible venue: DC West End between Farragut North/West and Georgetown. Only potential issue is parking (and getting approval to use the space). If I could swing it, it would be a lot of space, multiple rooms, central lounge meeting area, etc. If people want me to inquire, I can.


----------



## Silverion77

SuperDuke said:


> 8/18 is good for me.  Looks like there is parking on the street and maybe off street as well.


Should be able to use that school parking next door. Can't imagine that is in heavy use during the weekend.



schneller said:


> Late August may be doable for me but September probably preferable. Have considered offering my office as a possible venue: DC West End between Farragut North/West and Georgetown. Only potential issue is parking (and getting approval to use the space). If I could swing it, it would be a lot of space, multiple rooms, central lounge meeting area, etc. If people want me to inquire, I can.


Sounds neat, but as you said, parking can be a pain. People are carting in gear and such, so car availability is always needed.


----------



## Silverion77

@kendavis can you reach out and see if a kit would be available for the 18th?  That's where I think I'll tentatively lock this meet. Going to check a location tomorrow and will update accordingly.


----------



## jafnvaegi

A weekend in mid-late August should work for me too, and/or Sept. should be fairly open.  It's been a while since I've been out to one too, the weekend of CAF 2017 I was getting married and the last one earlier this year I was traveling (but saw the pics and it looked like a great turnout).  It'll be nice to catch up with some familiar faces and meet some new people  big thanks to those checking on venues and organizing as always!


----------



## kendavis

I'll be talking to Schiit later today. will report back here later.

I want to repeat that if I bring this stuff, I'll need at least one assistant for unload,setup,takedown, and load


----------



## Silverion77

kendavis said:


> I'll be talking to Schiit later today. will report back here later.
> 
> I want to repeat that if I bring this stuff, I'll need at least one assistant for unload,setup,takedown, and load


Sounds great. Thanks for checking on that. 
Not a problem. Ill be happy to help assist.


----------



## Silverion77

I looked at the Columbia Pike Library space. 11 tables, 6 outlets, plenty of space and the big parking lot is available on saturday. Only downside is we have to finish up and be out by 5pm.
So that looks like a good option for the 7/18.

If we did the 25th, we can do the Great Falls Library (bit less central in location). https://libapps.s3.amazonaws.com/accounts/135044/images/Meeting_Room_GF.jpg
Space is available til 6 (or longer). Similarly large. Thoughts/opinions?  I can easily lock these in in the next day or 2 if there's preference!


----------



## kendavis

I can get some Schiit products but I do not want to get a full Schiit Kit (7 or 8 large and heavy boxes). If there are a few of things folks want to hear, post them here, but I only plan to ask for a few.

I'm thinking:

magni3
modi2 multibit
loki
eitr
jotunheim multibit

If there are other items you'd like to see (hear), mention them here in the next day and I'll see what I can work out.

Please understand that there is a lot going on in my life at the moment and that's why I don't want to do a lot of hardware.

At this point we are looking at a full Schiit Kit for CAF in November


----------



## Silverion77

Thanks for your assistance Ken. Really appreciate it.
I would love to have a Gungnir Multibit (especially a new one... I've heard people comment about some potential changes under the hood).

Awesome news about CAF!

Also, if you'd like, I would be happy to work with you and Schiit more directly if that would be easier for you! I'm sure there's some details I'm missing with your relationship, but happy to assist.


----------



## sheldaze

kendavis said:


> I can get some Schiit products but I do not want to get a full Schiit Kit (7 or 8 large and heavy boxes). If there are a few of things folks want to hear, post them here, but I only plan to ask for a few.


 I second the Gungnir request, and suggest the Lyr 3 is also an excellent amplifier people may not have heard. I brought one to the event in Gaithersburg.


----------



## SuperDuke

Ken, the Gadget pitch controller would be great to hear if it's available??  Should be a small device

thanks!


----------



## harrisonjr98

Do people ever bring stuff to these meets that they're trying to sell to bankroll new gear? Or is it generally in poor taste.


----------



## kendavis

Good question... I have a number of things that I'd like to sell.


----------



## kendavis

SuperDuke said:


> Ken, the Gadget pitch controller would be great to hear if it's available??  Should be a small device
> 
> thanks!



I'm afraid that the gadget is not a product yet


----------



## harrisonjr98

Maybe we could make that part of the planned festivities- a gear trade/buy/sell table! haha


----------



## sheldaze

To sell or not, depends on the venue. Some libraries forbid sales, however money and items have been exchanged on the way to the car after events - in such cases.


----------



## kendavis

harrisonjr98 said:


> Maybe we could make that part of the planned festivities- a gear trade/buy/sell table! haha



We could have stuff setup for others to listen to and then handle transaction afterwards and outside, as @sheldaze suggests.

Besides... an opportunity to sell might increase attendance


----------



## Silverion77

Other meets offer avenues to move gear so I see no reason why not as long as it is clear that it is not the intention of the meet.

@sheldaze is correct. Libraries prohibit this so we can't explicitly advertise it at the venue.
That said, I have no problems being discrete about it.
e.g.
- Items are highlighted on the main post with owner and prices.
- We can isolate them on a table so people are aware (or use a sticker tag system on the setups)
- sales are handled discretely after the fact outdoors


----------



## harrisonjr98

What is the "main post"? I've seen meets before where they tally up all the gear that'll be in attendance, is that what you're referring to? Sorry if that's a dumb question.


----------



## Silverion77

Sorry, required some context. Once I lock in the date & location, I'll make a separate thread announcing it and that's the post I was referring to.


----------



## Silverion77

Received a confirmation from the library.

Thread is live!! https://www.head-fi.org/threads/dc-area-meet-august-18th-2018.885148/


----------



## Silverion77

HUZZAH. First, TY to the mod who unlocked this post! Much appreciated.

Second, ITS TIME FOR A MEET. GIVE ME IDEAS! Also, hello everyone, its been awhile.


----------



## PJABBER

I'll support another meet. I can host at the Kentlands in Gaithersburg again if that is of interest.


----------



## lcasadonte

I'm interested.


----------



## gandhisfist

Definitely interested! Last weekend of March and first three weekends of April are good for me, whats available?


----------



## darmanastartes

I'm also interested in attending a meet in the near future!


----------



## kendavis

I can do 4/12-4/13. Other dates in March and April are okay. If I miss it it's okay too.


----------



## Silverion77

Out weekends of 4/13 & 4/20 for holiday. That said, I think we could easily do something in early May as well, etc.

@PJABBER I think another meet at that club would be awesome! Also saves me from hunting for space at a Library  haha.


----------



## PJABBER

The Kentlands Clubhouse is one of the best venues we have used, but does cost $50/hr plus an $85 cleaning fee. Schitt generously picked up the total fees of $285 for four hours last time. 

The smaller venue Kentlands Carriage House is the only free facility that is available for use around here that I know of. It is air conditioned, has decent WiFi, a private restroom, small kitchen, easy free parking, close to I-270, can host 25+ people, more if not everyone shows up at the same time as was the case for the last event we held there.

The feedback on using the Carriage House last time was that is a bit tight for the number of attendees we had and can expect. The close quarters means that background noise/conversation tends to be more intrusive when doing critical listening.


----------



## gandhisfist

Carriage house should be fine for the upcoming meet.  Don't anticipate a ton of traffic like the schiit meet in the Clubhouse.


----------



## PJABBER

How about Saturday, April 6? I'll check availability of the Carriage House on Monday once the office is open.


----------



## lcasadonte

I'd be ok with picking up a healthy portion of the clubhouse cost and would make the financial commitment whether I can make it or not for planning purposes if there were others that felt the same way.


----------



## gandhisfist

Im good with that.


----------



## lcasadonte

I want to attend so please don't misinterpret as disinterested but we all know best laid plans.


----------



## sheldaze

I'm always interested to go. Only I have to stay on the sidelines, due to non-work activities taking up most of my non-Summer weekends. As they say, plan it and people will show... And I'll let you know what amplifiers I have to bring.


----------



## gandhisfist

Well april weekends just got taken up. Looks like i wont be able to make anything until May.


----------



## PJABBER

I will check on Carriage House availability for weekends in April and May. We had discussed Saturdays vs Sundays before, any preference on that?


----------



## schneller

Saturday,  May 18 would be my only option.


----------



## gandhisfist

May 18 is available for me right now as well.


----------



## kendavis

5/18 is good for me too.


----------



## harrisonjr98

5/18 is good here too. Have a sneaking suspicion Sundays might work best for most people though.


----------



## Silverion77

Saturday is historically our go to. In my experience people aren’t fond pf coming put the day before work.


----------



## darmanastartes

5/18 should work for me.


----------



## lcasadonte

Right now the 18th is good for me as well.


----------



## 100VoltTube

I would not be able to make it on 5/18, but I seem to be in a small minority on that. 5/11 does work for me, if that's an option that works for more people.


----------



## ZaborgZaloog

5/18 is good for me too.


----------



## lcasadonte

As long as I make it I can supply an internet connection and I am just finishing setting up a mobile roon core that I could make available on that network for our use.


----------



## whohasaquestion

5/18 works for me too


----------



## PJABBER

I will try to get the Carriage House locked in for 5/18 tomorrow, folks!


----------



## lcasadonte

PJABBER said:


> I will try to get the Carriage House locked in for 5/18 tomorrow, folks!


Let me know if you need anything, thanks for organizing.


----------



## PJABBER

Locked in the Kentlands Carriage House in Gaithersburg, MD for 2:00 - 6:00 p.m. on Saturday, May 18. 

Event announcement is here - 

*https://www.head-fi.org/threads/was...d-fi-meet-may-18-2019-gaithersburg-md.903470/*

Impressions thread for after the event -

*https://www.head-fi.org/threads/washington-dc-maryland-virginia-head-fi-meet-may-18-2019-gaithersburg-md.903468/*


----------



## PJABBER

A quick thanks to everyone who came and helped out at the May 18, 2019 Kentlands, Gaithersburg, MD meet!

Had to move the venue at the last minute due to so many RSVPs and so much gear inbound. It all worked out though we continue to have a pent up demand for extended quiet listening sessions to better evaluate subtleties.

Fully appreciate the number of vendors bringing their offerings and, in conversations before, during and after the event, their continuing interest in future hosting at their locations. Perhaps some smaller meets in between the larger and more general ones?


----------



## ZaborgZaloog

Super late but it was a blast to meet everyone and nerd and pig out!!! Everyone is so friendly and fun we gotta do this again.


----------



## SuperDuke

Checking in.  Is there an upcoming local meet in the works?

I notice HeadphoneGuru is on the home page for Capital Audiofest Nov 1-3 2019.  I also see Headamp on the vendor list.  So maybe there will be a headphone event this year??


----------



## gandhisfist

I haven't heard anything, but I am going to meet with Gary at the DC Hifi Group meeting next week, can talk to him if we have space for a meet, and if all goes well, I might be buying a table


----------



## willsw

As far as I know, there was no planned headphone area and Headamp will be in the atrium with the "marketplace" crowd. I'd like it if more headphone companies came.

LTA talked to Gary last week and is organizing a small area near the ballrooms into some kind collection of headphone-related stuff. Not sure yet if it's going to be all LTA amps with a healthy selection of headphones and a variety of iBasso digital players to try with suitable over and on-ear headphones, or if we'll be partnering with other vendors in some way. Nicholas is working on that and I'll keep you updated. 

I'd like to organize a meet at the LTA shop but have been too busy to remember to work out when would be good. 

For anyone interested in stopping by whether we have a meet or not, here's the new stuff at the shop: 
Meze Empyreans arrived, as did a Lampizator Golden Gate DAC. It's really big. If anyone wants to do some DAC tube rolling, it takes all of these (a pair): 101D, 300B, 6A3, 45, 245, 345, PX-4
We've also resurrected Urban HiFi to act as our distribution arm, which right now is only distributing iBasso. We have all of their DAPs, all of the amp modules, and all of the accessories (like the DC01 and DC02 dongle amp/DACs). We have the IT01 and IT03, but not the IT01S or IT04, or the over-ear headphone. 
We also finally got an official, current production MrSpeakers Voce electrostatic headphone.


----------



## gandhisfist

I need to hear @SuperDuke's Verite.

Will do you have the new ZMFs?


----------



## willsw

gandhisfist said:


> I need to hear @SuperDuke's Verite.
> 
> Will do you have the new ZMFs?



We do not. Definitely planning to have them at CAF, and will ideally also have the closed version. Nicholas is now mainly in charge of things like getting headphones (he got the Empyreans for us). I'll ask him about any plans for new sets for the shop.


----------



## SuperDuke

Thanks for the update WiIl.

I wish I had the Verite.  Gasspasser has em and likes them very much.


----------



## kendavis

BTW... I'm still working with Schiit to find a date for a SchiitKit meet probably in December


----------



## gandhisfist

oh, its gaspasser, well, need to hear them in either case


----------



## willsw

We haven't had time to organize a meet at the shop before CAF, but I have some updates about the LTA Headphone Lounge at CAF. 

We'll have the MZ2, MZ3, Z10i (EL84-based integrated amp with headphone output), and Z10e (the Z10i plus an electrostatic headphone output). Sources will be Border Patrol DAC, the new Denafrips Ares II, and the MHDT Orchid. 

With the Z10e we'll have MrSpeakers Voce, Stax SR-009S and SR-L700 MKII. Other headphones we have confirmed are:
MrSpeakers Ether 2, Aeon 2 
ZMF Vérité Closed, Auteur, Atticus 
Meze Empyrean 
Klipsch HP-3 
Focal Stellia

We'll also have the iBasso DX220 with various amp modules and the DX160.


----------



## wje

I'm soooo looking forward to the upcoming Capital Audio Fest.  Should be a great time, as always!!


----------



## gandhisfist

@willsw i'll be taking a little space at your table with my headphones as well , should have at least one open and one closed there at the show


----------



## willsw

gandhisfist said:


> @willsw i'll be taking a little space at your table with my headphones as well , should have at least one open and one closed there at the show



I just found this out and was happy, as I had been meaning to ask you about this. Looking forward to the setup!

The Denafrips Ares II just arrived, I have it settling in using NOS mode and the slow roll-off filter (OS mode and sharp filters are the other options). It's a satisfyingly dense little package.


----------



## willsw

Update 2: Happy to report that another DAC is joining our Lounge roster: the Holo Audio Spring *2*, Kitsune Tuned Edition. This is upgraded from the original Spring. Thanks very much to Tim from Kitsune for lending this for the show. 

The Klipsch HP3 arrived today an we'll have several more headphones arriving next week. If you can't make the show or just want to spend more quiet time with any of the gear that we're bringing to CAF, let us know and you can come by the shop in Takoma Park in the week after the show. You're welcome to bring any of your own gear for comparisons.


----------



## ceeloChamp

Hey all, 

For those of you who went to the Capital Audio Fest in prior years, is the focus completely on full-room audio systems, or do they also have headphone/IEM representation there?


----------



## Silverion77

ceeloChamp said:


> Hey all,
> 
> For those of you who went to the Capital Audio Fest in prior years, is the focus completely on full-room audio systems, or do they also have headphone/IEM representation there?


Historically, there was headphone representation, but not that much of late after that section of the event didn't get a lot of coordination and planning. There will be some such as LTA's setup courtesy of @willsw . Sometimes there's a rogue headphone amp or headphone, but its not the norm.

Any representation will be mostly full size headphones/headamps. I would expect IEMs to be next to nada, but I haven't checked the exhibitors list recently for IEMs.


----------



## ceeloChamp

Silverion77 said:


> Historically, there was headphone representation, but not that much of late after that section of the event didn't get a lot of coordination and planning. There will be some such as LTA's setup courtesy of @willsw . Sometimes there's a rogue headphone amp or headphone, but its not the norm.
> 
> Any representation will be mostly full size headphones/headamps. I would expect IEMs to be next to nada, but I haven't checked the exhibitors list recently for IEMs.



Too bad, I checked the vendors and didn't see any large companies from the IEM/Headphone world, but I was hopefully that maybe there was a local store coordinating with all the big brands . 

I only briefly cruised through this thread, is December the approximate date for this years meet-up? I had a great time going last year and I don't want to miss it.


----------



## sheldaze

The level of headphone participation has varied from year-to-year. But please come join the group, sure to by nearby the LTA table. A few of the regulars will be there, and it seems there will be plenty to see and hear!


----------



## willsw

ceeloChamp said:


> Too bad, I checked the vendors and didn't see any large companies from the IEM/Headphone world, but I was hopefully that maybe there was a local store coordinating with all the big brands .
> 
> I only briefly cruised through this thread, is December the approximate date for this years meet-up? I had a great time going last year and I don't want to miss it.



As mentioned, CAF has had inconsistent results with headphone vendors in the past. The core organizers are great but have no time to expand their reach to headphone stuff.  They really need someone willing to put in the effort to contact headphone-related companies, get them to commit to the show, and get them to stay committed long enough to get other companies to jump on the bandwagon. It's a lot of work and pays very little, but at the end you can have a great audio show. If anyone loves headphone, organizing events, and talking on the phone, you should try to join the fun for next year! 

LTA is bringing iBasso DAPs (LTA's distribution wing, Urban HiFi, is now the US distributor for iBasso), but due to logistical constraints we are not bringing any IEMs. If you would like to listen to iBasso IEMs, you're welcome to set up a time to come by the shop. IEMs have very specific and relatively laborious showing needs, so in most cases it's only realistic for IEM companies to exhibit them.

Headamp has a good IEM selection and should have a pretty sizable setup in the Marketplace. You might try contacting them if there's a specific type you'd like to try.


----------



## kendavis

It wouldn't hurt for all the headphone enthusiasts in attendance to mention their interests to the organizers. Especially if they have a review/survey available (so we don't hound Gary too much during his busiest time)

I'm willing to participate in a team to put this together for next year. any others interested in a team effort?


----------



## willsw

kendavis said:


> It wouldn't hurt for all the headphone enthusiasts in attendance to mention their interests to the organizers. Especially if they have a review/survey available (so we don't hound Gary too much during his busiest time)
> 
> I'm willing to participate in a team to put this together for next year. any others interested in a team effort?



Is anyone an active member of the DC Audiophile Facebook group? I don't know if they have a booth or anything at CAF this year, but it seems like utilizing that group for the poll could be useful.


----------



## gandhisfist

I'm hoping that having at least one headphone vendor at the show next year will help attract some of these other companies.  I attempted to organize and get vendors on board for a couple of years and it seemed like most of them were just waiting for another company to jump in before they were willing to commit to the show. I know the organizers want to grow that part of the show but its been difficult to get vendors interested in years past.  I suggest bugging the vendors you like regularly to ask if they are going to attend CAF to try to encourage them, maybe if they see more questions about it, that will drum up more interest.


----------



## willsw

gandhisfist said:


> I suggest bugging the vendors you like regularly to ask if they are going to attend CAF to try to encourage them, maybe if they see more questions about it, that will drum up more interest.



This is true. If more than two people email asking about the same thing, it will usually at least get a mention to management.


----------



## HeadAmpTeam

We're here in the Atrium off to the left side having a great day of listening.


----------



## schneller

Did I miss a meetup???


----------



## kendavis

Not that I know of...


----------



## koudairanger

ummm...seems like I missed caf this yr.


----------



## Silverion77

Just a friends heads up as we head into the winter season! I'm currently in the works of planning a meet in December. I'll post here when details are locked in, but what I can say is that we'll be targeting the weekend of Dec 14th - 15th (don't know if Saturday or Sunday yet), so feel free to put down a soft commitment on your calendar!

It will be a new venue with lots of space and plenty of outlets! A group of members in the area are also working on a couple experiences that we'll be looking forward to share with everyone. This will include setups that will allow active switching between dacs and amplifiers (yes with proper level matching) so we can provide the best and unique experience for people in the community.

Once I have details locked, you can expect a new thread to pop up and I'll be sure to post here with the thread.

Cheers


----------



## Silverion77

A new meet has been scheduled! Look forward to see whoever can make it!

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/dc-area-meet-december-15th-2019.919067/


----------



## Zbell

Hi All! Not sure if this is the right place to post, but was wondering if anyone in the DMV area knew of a good place to get some headphones recabled? While I'm at it, what are the best stores in the area that sell high-end audio equipment? I live in DC and have had trouble finding any nice audio stores to browse and audition gear.


----------



## kendavis

I should mention here that Schiit has tentatively planned for a Schiit-Kit meet here sometime this summer. Details to follow as they emerge.


----------



## sheldaze

Zbell said:


> Hi All! Not sure if this is the right place to post, but was wondering if anyone in the DMV area knew of a good place to get some headphones recabled? While I'm at it, what are the best stores in the area that sell high-end audio equipment? I live in DC and have had trouble finding any nice audio stores to browse and audition gear.


JS Audio, Gifted Listener and Gramophone are a few stores in the area. Though if you're looking to connect with people locally, highly recommend talking to @willsw and getting over to Linear Tube Audio. He might be able to help you with your cable issue and show you a few headphones and high-end audio equipment.

Meets are also a good place to see the latest Schiit and what other people use - much of it purchased online or in sale forums.


----------



## Zbell

Much appreciated! I will reach out now and I look forward to attending the next meet in the area!


----------



## Silverion77

Zbell said:


> Hi All! Not sure if this is the right place to post, but was wondering if anyone in the DMV area knew of a good place to get some headphones recabled? While I'm at it, what are the best stores in the area that sell high-end audio equipment? I live in DC and have had trouble finding any nice audio stores to browse and audition gear.


Recabled? You can try hitting up @willsw at LTA.

For headphone related gear auditions, there's a couple of good options that have an assortment of gear. LTA has their own amps as well as a number of DACs and headphones. What exactly they have can vary depending on what they have on loan/sell at a given time. If you reach out they will definitely give you a rundown.

Other options are Command Performance AV in Falls Church. They had more headphone stuff, but I think its mostly down to some Mr Speaker/Dan Clark Audio stuff and Focal.

Then there's Gramophone out in Gaithersburg. Historically they had some Audeze & Focal mostly with some other stuff. That was a year or so ago so it may be different now.


----------



## willsw

Zbell contacted me and I might be able to help him out, but I also referred him to @HiGHFLYiN9 who runs Zynsonix out of Baltimore and has much more experience when it comes to headphone modification and recabling. Mentioning it here because he's a good resource for DC-area folks to be aware of. 

LTA often has neat stuff but that neat stuff can often be lent or sold or otherwise unavailable, so if you are visiting you should call or send an email to make sure what you're looking for will be there. Everyone there is also always happy for you to bring your own amp or any other gear if you're interested in headphones or a DAC or whatever else. 

I also realized that Head-fi changed and stopped emailing me notifications. I hope I've fixed that now.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Thanks for the plug  I don't have a storefront but people are welcome to meet me at my office or call to discuss.

I've been to LTA several times, it's an excellent place to audition their amps and a variety of other great gear. Just be forewarned you will probably find something there you can't live without


----------



## ceeloChamp

I always send my cables away to get re-cabled. David at http://tritonaudiocables.com/ (Triton Audio Cables) doesn't live in DC, but he lives near by and has re-terminated some of my more expensive stuff really well and is fast and nice.


----------



## SupperTime

When is next meet in DC area?


----------



## kendavis

In case anyone is interested, JS Audio in Bethesda is having a headphone night this Friday. Lots of good stuff to be there.

https://www.facebook.com/events/235021477530463/


----------



## SupperTime

No other headfi meet or any headfi meet in Virginia, Maryland DC?


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

kendavis said:


> In case anyone is interested, JS Audio in Bethesda is having a headphone night this Friday. Lots of good stuff to be there.


Good find. Looks like next Friday the 13th. Trying to weigh my interest in attending vs. traffic from B'more to Bethesda during rush hour.


----------



## kendavis

SupperTime said:


> No other headfi meet or any headfi meet in Virginia, Maryland DC?


There will be a SchiitKit meet this summer. Date and venue TBD.
There may be other local meets between now and then as well.
Watch this space for details as they become available.


----------



## kendavis

kendavis said:


> There will be a SchiitKit meet this summer. Date and venue TBD.
> There may be other local meets between now and then as well.
> Watch this space for details as they become available.



Actually, the SchiitKit meet won't be until the fall. Definitely room for another local event before that if anyone wants to create one.


----------



## kendavis

kendavis said:


> In case anyone is interested, JS Audio in Bethesda is having a headphone night this Friday. Lots of good stuff to be there.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/events/235021477530463/


Oops... I mean next Friday... my bad.


----------



## Law87

I cant wait to attend this year, I hope someone still got a Meze Empyrean (and wanting to sell it ) I'm bringing my HE1000se and tried and true Beyerdynamic T1 first gen.


----------



## Law87

anyone going tomorrow?


----------



## willsw

Law87 said:


> anyone going tomorrow?



It looks fun and there's gear I want to hear but I'll have to see how taxing the day proves. Brian Lowe of Belleson Regulators brought some headphone pad covers (like mini hairnets) for swag at CAF and I'm regretting not bringing some home now. 

I don't know if you just want a good deal on them or if you want to listen, but if it's the latter there's always a set of Empyreans in Takoma Park for anyone to walk in and listen to.


----------



## SupperTime

Coronavirus and DC is just a bad mix. So many could be infected. They are barely doing any testing. And you guys want to out someone's cans and iems in your ears?
Can't wait for impresions


----------



## willsw

SupperTime said:


> Coronavirus and DC is just a bad mix. So many could be infected. They are barely doing any testing. And you guys want to out someone's cans and iems in your ears?
> Can't wait for impresions



I imagine some of these setups will make us short of breath. I guess it's appropriate that Chinese slang for good audio gear is "fever". 

Pardon my poor sense of humor.


----------



## Law87

willsw said:


> It looks fun and there's gear I want to hear but I'll have to see how taxing the day proves. Brian Lowe of Belleson Regulators brought some headphone pad covers (like mini hairnets) for swag at CAF and I'm regretting not bringing some home now.
> 
> I don't know if you just want a good deal on them or if you want to listen, but if it's the latter there's always a set of Empyreans in Takoma Park for anyone to walk in and listen to.




wait who is selling empyrean? and how much? I'll bring my he1000se if anyone intereested


----------



## willsw

Law87 said:


> wait who is selling empyrean? and how much? I'll bring my he1000se if anyone intereested



I meant that there's always a pair at the LTA shop if you wanted to listen to them, but they're not for sale.


----------



## kkrazik2008

The Facebook post now indicates the event is cancelled, however they will have the headphone exp set up for the week to minimize foot traffic.


----------



## schneller

Like many of you, I am at home, teleworking, practicing social distancing. I do think this is best. Don't believe me? Then believe Bill Gates.

Anyway, I wish you all good health, many hours of happy listening while at home, and hope you all come through this OK. Many millions will not. Also, after watching my portfolios take a nose dive, I am not sure when I will have cash for HiFi again. We shall see.

Peace!


----------



## Law87

anyone got the susvara around here? really want to see how it compare to my HE1000se


----------



## Law87

anyone know of a shop that does cable retirmination?


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

PM me the deets, I might be able to help.


----------



## SupperTime

HiGHFLYiN9 said:


> PM me the deets, I might be able to help.


Are you local to DC area?


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

My office is about 45 min north in MD where items can be dropped off if desired, although right now I don't think MD is allowing people to leave the house for non-essential business... and as exciting as audio cables are, they probably fit into that category


----------



## Law87

people are coming out of their house yet?


----------



## whohasaquestion

You could get virus from me just as likely as I could get from you. 

It's all a fair game. Let's just do it


----------



## PJABBER

No joke, I moved to Wuhan last August, 2019! We are still on partial lock down here, maybe about 70 percent of businesses are open but schools are still only doing online classes. The government had almost 100% of the population in Wuhan tested, close to 11 million people, and only found a few hundred previously un-diagnosed asymptomatic cases... but info like that is not to be considered entirely reliable considering where it is coming from. The Head-Fi audio meets do tend to bring people close to each other but wearing a mask will not interfere with auditioning. Sad to say, no regular flights in or out of China yet, sorry to miss this next get together!


----------



## lcasadonte

PJABBER said:


> No joke, I moved to Wuhan last August, 2019! We are still on partial lock down here, maybe about 70 percent of businesses are open but schools are still only doing online classes. The government had almost 100% of the population in Wuhan tested, close to 11 million people, and only found a few hundred previously un-diagnosed asymptomatic cases... but info like that is not to be considered entirely reliable considering where it is coming from. The Head-Fi audio meets do tend to bring people close to each other but wearing a mask will not interfere with auditioning. Sad to say, no regular flights in or out of China yet, sorry to miss this next get together!


Wow stay safe!  I can't imagine being in china right now but funny enough you may be in one of the safer places, just with no rights or transportation.  Stay safe.


----------



## Law87

I think this whole thing is a scam to save the toilette paper industry from going bankrupt...


----------



## Byrnie

Hey all!  I recently got back into the hobby with some upgrades and wanted to say hello to those that might remember me from some of the meetups!  I hope all is well with everyone!


----------



## kendavis

It's been a while, but is anyone interested in a MD-DC-VA virtual meet where we don't have to schlep any hardware and we can just hang out and chat (which we do mostly anyway at our real meets). If you're interested, reply to this thread. If possible, include whether you would prefer an evening or a weekend. If I see enough replies, I'll post a zoom link.


----------



## Byrnie

I'm down!


----------



## harrisonjr98

This is a great idea! If we want, since we already have a discord, we could just make a handful of voice channels in there! That way if people got talking about something one-on-one they could just hop around to different “rooms” so to speak


----------



## kendavis

I don't know or have Discord so I wouldn't know how to do that. I'm happy to have you set it up. Alternatively, I think that Zoom supports private rooms as well.


----------



## Byrnie

Can I get an invite to this discord please?  My discord name is: Byrnie#8023


----------



## lcasadonte

I'm in.  Either would work for me.


----------



## skhan007

I’d be interested.

I stepped away from the hobby, but decided just recently to get back in. I’ve met a few of you guys at  Urban HiFi a while ago, and it would be good to reconnect. Weekends and Zoom work best for me.


----------



## schneller

It would be nice to see you all. I am in. I have Zoom but can install Discord. I don't presently have a Discord account.


----------



## Zbell

I'd be down! Haven't had the chance to go to a meet up yet (in-person or virtual), but that sounds cool. Plus I'm in the process of upgrading the desktop set up and my wife would definitely appreciate me not talking to her about it.


----------



## dcguy73

Zbell said:


> I'd be down! Haven't had the chance to go to a meet up yet (in-person or virtual), but that sounds cool. Plus I'm in the process of upgrading the desktop set up and my wife would definitely appreciate me not talking to her about it.


Hehehe. I totally get the "my wife would definitely appreciate me not talking to her about it" part.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

dcguy73 said:


> Hehehe. I totally get the "my wife would definitely appreciate me not talking to her about it" part.


Lol, not even remotely feigned interest?


----------



## gandhisfist

I am interested in a virtual meetup also.  I think link to the discord is in my signature, but in case it isn't: https://discord.io/dcheadfi


----------



## Bassic Needs

I'm interested in virtual or real meetup.


----------



## dcguy73 (Jun 10, 2021)

What do you all think about aiming for September 2021 for an in-person meet? That's the earliest I'd feel comfortable doing it. I really enjoyed the meet at Gramophone in Gaithersburg. Maybe we could work with them to have another meet there?


----------



## Bassic Needs

Did people bring their own gear to Gramophone?


----------



## dcguy73

Yes. I wasn’t the organizer of the event, so I’m not sure if Gramophone provided any equipment themselves or just the space in their office area that we used.


----------



## dcguy73

I gave Gramophone (Gaithersburg) a call and inquired about a meet there in September/October. Will report back here when I hear something.


----------



## sheldaze

Bassic Needs said:


> Did people bring their own gear to Gramophone?





dcguy73 said:


> Yes. I wasn’t the organizer of the event, so I’m not sure if Gramophone provided any equipment themselves or just the space in their office area that we used.


Gramophone did provide some equipment, on one of the first tables nearer the entry to the room (spare space). Though most of the equipment was from local enthusiasts bringing their own gear. I heard they made a few sales, so were quite happy with the turnout/results. However, I also heard later that the space might have been repurposed shortly after that meet.

Wish you luck @dcguy73, and would like to get back to events!


----------



## skhan007

Is Urban Hi-Fi a potential location? I met a bunch of you there a while back and it's a great place.


----------



## dncnexus

I would def be interested in joining a meetup once it is decided to have one.


----------



## gandhisfist

skhan007 said:


> Is Urban Hi-Fi a potential location? I met a bunch of you there a while back and it's a great place.


@willsw would be the man to ask


----------



## jtnt

skhan007 said:


> Is Urban Hi-Fi a potential location? I met a bunch of you there a while back and it's a great place.



Hey, this is Nicholas from LTA / Urban Hifi. Our workshop is an option, but it is a bit small. The last two local meetups I attended, which were fantastic, would have exceeded our space by two or three times.

So, push comes to shove, LTA can host, but a larger space would be better if available.

Count us in for attending and bringing gear and headphones whenever the next meetup happens - wherever it happens...


----------



## dcguy73

I gotta be honest, my enthusiasm over planning a meet has waned in these days of the Delta variant’s ascendancy. Maybe it’s just the fact that my spouse has the flu this week and I’m voluntarily self-isolating so I don’t pass it on to anyone else. I have heard nada back from Gramophone and have not followed up in some time. Perhaps there will be a grand turnaround in the COVID battleground by October, but I’m not so sure anymore.


----------



## blacktone

I want to provide my conference rooms again, but I'm watching how this Delta variant is going.


----------



## ekobi

Kobi Eshun here, long-time head-fi lurker. Would definitely be interested in coming to a meet-up in DC-mero area!


----------



## Curtisvill

I am interested as well but concerned of the continued spread of the Delta variant.  I am fully vaxed but am still remaining cautious.


----------



## Bassic Needs

I'm ready to meet.


----------



## Billheiser

Me too, after I get a 3rd shot, and when attendees must show a vaccine card.  I'll bring headphones, DAC's, and a polygraph.


----------



## HipHopScribe

I'd be interested in a meet too if everyone needs to show proof of vaccination, though I'll probably be limited on what I can bring since a lot of my stuff is in storage after extensive water damage to my house


----------



## dcguy73 (Sep 27, 2021)

Capitol Audiofest is coming up in November 2021! Anyone planning to attend? My schedule is more complicated since we adopted a puppy, but I plan to be there for at least one of the days.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

I might be in attendance depending on the work schedule. It's always been an enjoyable show.


----------



## gandhisfist

I plan to be there as part of the LTA headphone lounge and will have some of our headphones available for demo.


----------



## dncnexus

gandhisfist said:


> I plan to be there as part of the LTA headphone lounge and will have some of our headphones available for demo.


Interesting, I plan on heading to Capital Audiofest, might need to stop by your LTA room. Never heard an LTA amp yet so curious how they are.


----------



## kendavis

I'll definitely be there.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

dncnexus said:


> Interesting, I plan on heading to Capital Audiofest, might need to stop by your LTA room. Never heard an LTA amp yet so curious how they are.


Linear Tube Audio's showroom is in Takoma Park if you don't want to wait. I recommend not listening to the MZ3 unless you want to purchase it


----------



## jtnt

dcguy73 said:


> Capitol Audiofest is coming up in November 2021! Anyone planning to attend? My schedule is more complicated since we adopted a puppy, but I plan to be there for at least one of the days.



LTA will be there in full force, in a few two-channel rooms and back with our Headphone Lounge. We're still waiting on some manufacturers to confirm, but like in 2019 we'll have a selection of the finest headphones and DACs (and LTA amps, of course) on offer. Audeze, STAX, Focal, Meze... oh my!


----------



## dncnexus

jtnt said:


> LTA will be there in full force, in a few two-channel rooms and back with our Headphone Lounge. We're still waiting on some manufacturers to confirm, but like in 2019 we'll have a selection of the finest headphones and DACs (and LTA amps, of course) on offer. Audeze, STAX, Focal, Meze... oh my!


If you can get the new SRX9000 there that would be a major win imo, probably the can I personally most interested in.


----------



## jtnt

dncnexus said:


> If you can get the new SRX9000 there that would be a major win imo, probably the can I personally most interested in.


Doing my best. Those are a solid "maybe" at this point. Will know more in a couple weeks...


----------



## ekobi

I’m in. Looking forward to hearing LTA and Spatial Audio Labs again. @jtnt do you happen know if Clayton will have the X5s on hand?


----------



## dcguy73 (Nov 1, 2021)

Capital Audiofest is here this weekend in Rockville, MD, on November 5-7!

https://www.capitalaudiofest.com

EDIT: At the Covid-19 link on that linked website, it says they're requiring face masks to be worn at the event as well as photographic proof of vaccination to enter.


----------



## VanHai

dcguy73 said:


> Capital Audiofest is here this weekend in Rockville, MD, on November 5-7!
> 
> https://www.capitalaudiofest.com


Is this the address 1750 Rockville Pike, Rockville, MD 20852 ?.


----------



## dcguy73

VanHai said:


> Is this the address 1750 Rockville Pike, Rockville, MD 20852 ?.


Yup! It's at the Twinbrook Hilton, as per usual, right across from the Metro station (if you prefer to take public transit).


----------



## VanHai

dcguy73 said:


> Yup! It's at the Twinbrook Hilton, as per usual, right across from the Metro station (if you prefer to take public transit).


Thanks.


----------



## jtnt (Nov 3, 2021)

ekobi said:


> I’m in. Looking forward to hearing LTA and Spatial Audio Labs again. @jtnt do you happen know if Clayton will have the X5s on hand?



Spatial will be debuting their new X4 (passive version of the X5, slightly smaller woofers) as well as the new M4 Sapphire.



dncnexus said:


> If you can get the new SRX9000 there that would be a major win imo, probably the can I personally most interested in.



The STAX SR-X9000 arrived yesterday, so we'll definitely have these at the LTA Headphone Lounge.

Here's a quick rundown of everything we'll have at the LTA Headphone Lounge:

*Headphones*:

Audeze LCD-X, LCD-XC, LCD-4, LCD-5, CRBN
STAX SR-009s, SR-X9000
Dan Clark Audio Voce, Ether 2, Aeon 2, Stealth (maybe)
Meze 99 Classics, Empyrean, Elite (en route, cross your fingers)
Focal Celestee & ClearMg
Hifiman Jade II
iBasso SR2


*DACs*:

MHDT Orchid
Border Patrol SEi
Lampizator Baltic 3
Denafips Pontus II
Merason Frerot

*LTA Amps*:

MZ2
MZ3
Z10e electrostatic + dynamic headphone amp
Z10 Integrated


----------



## GrindingThud

LTA, Nice!


----------



## Bassic Needs

jtnt said:


> Spatial will be debuting their new X4 (passive version of the X5, slightly smaller woofers) as well as the new M4 Sapphire.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excited about both Spatial Audio M4 and seeing and hearing LTA's excellent amps. Thanks for the update!


----------



## skhan007

Local Head-Fi friends: Hoping to find out if any of you own the ZMF Verite Open? Trying to determine if I’d prefer it to the holy grail that is the Utopia, which I auditioned at a local shop.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Sadly I don't own a pair, and they only sell direct so local shops wouldn't have any. A colleague has the Verite and he swears by it He really likes the resolution and the weight of the notes.


----------



## skhan007

Do any of you DC metro area guys own or know where I could hear the Benchmark HPA4 Headphone amp?


----------



## Law87

anyone local interested in buying a hifiman susvara and a Vioelectric 281? I'm getting ready to move to japan so gotta sell my stuff


----------



## Zbell (Mar 4, 2022)

So are you gonna a be a Fostex guy now or what?? Enjoy the new experience and glws!


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Zbell said:


> So are you gonna a be a Fostex guy now or what?? Enjoy the new experince and glws!


Haha the Japanese have great taste; Fostex fullrangers are amazing


----------



## ekobi

Now that DC is dialing back masking and proof-of-vaccination requirements, any of you interested in a meet up? I've never been to one, so probably not a good idea for me to drive, but more than willing to help!


----------



## kendavis

I think that there are a lot of folks who would be interested. As always, the big challenge is finding someplace to hold it (without spending/charging too much money). Any ideas?


----------



## ekobi

kendavis said:


> I think that there are a lot of folks who would be interested. As always, the big challenge is finding someplace to hold it (without spending/charging too much money). Any ideas?


Some librarys have conference rooms that hold 20+ people. Seems DC has a 3-hour limit -- Would something like that be workable?


----------



## kendavis

ekobi said:


> Some librarys have conference rooms that hold 20+ people. Seems DC has a 3-hour limit -- Would something like that be workable?


We have used libraries in the past. With all the setup and teardown, 3 hours seems a little too short, in my opinion.


----------



## ekobi

kendavis said:


> We have used libraries in the past. With all the setup and teardown, 3 hours seems a little too short, in my opinion.


Thought it might be. I'll poke around see if I can find a reasonably-priced space to rent for a morning. About how many people typically show up? Any special amenities beyond decent electric? (I guess bathrooms might be nice too.)


----------



## kendavis

ekobi said:


> Thought it might be. I'll poke around see if I can find a reasonably-priced space to rent for a morning. About how many people typically show up? Any special amenities beyond decent electric? (I guess bathrooms might be nice too.)


I'd say we get maybe 20 or 30. No other amenities I can think of.


----------



## Zbell

Oh, I'd be down for a meetup - would be my first as well.


----------



## Law87

We gotta have some rich folks that would be willing to open up their mansion in the great falls VA area for some audiophiler 😂


----------



## DownToThis

I'd also be interested, never been to one before.  If it is going to be in a mansion then I'm not sure my hoopti ride would fit in.  Perhaps someone could send a valet for me?


----------



## darmanastartes

I'm interested in meeting up in person again! It's been way too long.


----------



## gandhisfist

I am definitely interested and I agree, 3 hours is definitely too short considering setup and tear down time.


----------



## dcguy73 (Mar 12, 2022)

Let's commandeer a conference room at the Walter E. Washington Convention Center in the name of national audio fidelity. It's metro accessible and close to Nando's Peri-Peri.


----------



## ekobi

*Spring 2022 DC Area HeadFi Meetup Poll *

Please take a moment to indicate your interest in and availability for a meetup this spring. If the inline link doesn't work, try cutting and pasting this into your browser:

https://doodle.com/meeting/participate/id/vbmPryra

Thanks!


----------



## Silverion77

O why hello there. This lives.


----------



## krack

I had a demo at LTA with @jtnt and had a great time. I'm on board for a potential meet.


----------



## botmann

I would be interested in attending.   I would not be able to attend anything till after May 24.    I can't suggest anything because I not familiar with the DC area.


----------



## lcasadonte

I would be interested.


----------



## aaronhirsch

Hi. I’m a two channel guy with a little interest in headphones. I also happen to have access to a space that will probably work for this and it would be neat to host. As long as you let me try your rigs! Glen Echo town hall event space. They have tables chairs bathrooms electrical outlets etc. Occupancy is probably 100? The good thing is that it’s basically free (I’ll pay the nominal fee and sponsor it). The bad is that you’re driving or it’s a bus ride from Friendship Heights Metro. If you want it, let me know a date and I’ll reserve it for you. I will need individuals to commit to cleanup and put away tables and chairs!


----------



## ekobi

Save the date for a meetup: *Saturday, April 30th, 10:00am, location TBD*. Thanks to everyone who responded. We still don't have a location locked down, so please do reach out if you can offer space. Thanks.


----------



## ekobi

aaronhirsch said:


> Hi. I’m a two channel guy with a little interest in headphones. I also happen to have access to a space that will probably work for this and it would be neat to host. As long as you let me try your rigs! Glen Echo town hall event space. They have tables chairs bathrooms electrical outlets etc. Occupancy is probably 100? The good thing is that it’s basically free (I’ll pay the nominal fee and sponsor it). The bad is that you’re driving or it’s a bus ride from Friendship Heights Metro. If you want it, let me know a date and I’ll reserve it for you. I will need individuals to commit to cleanup and put away tables and chairs!


This is what I get for not reading all responses first -- of course I missed your offer before appealing for help :>

Thanks for offering to sponsor Glen Echo town hall on our behalf! I'll PM you shortly to discuss. Cheers,
--
kobi


----------



## kendavis

aaronhirsch said:


> Hi. I’m a two channel guy with a little interest in headphones. I also happen to have access to a space that will probably work for this and it would be neat to host. As long as you let me try your rigs! Glen Echo town hall event space. They have tables chairs bathrooms electrical outlets etc. Occupancy is probably 100? The good thing is that it’s basically free (I’ll pay the nominal fee and sponsor it). The bad is that you’re driving or it’s a bus ride from Friendship Heights Metro. If you want it, let me know a date and I’ll reserve it for you. I will need individuals to commit to cleanup and put away tables and chairs!


Wow... it sounds like a great space. I see that it is still available for the 30th of April. How much money do you need for a deposit? Can anyone rent it or must you be a resident of the Town of Glen Echo? I will commit to cleanup and takedown. Who else will help?


----------



## kendavis

aaronhirsch said:


> Hi. I’m a two channel guy with a little interest in headphones. I also happen to have access to a space that will probably work for this and it would be neat to host. As long as you let me try your rigs! Glen Echo town hall event space. They have tables chairs bathrooms electrical outlets etc. Occupancy is probably 100? The good thing is that it’s basically free (I’ll pay the nominal fee and sponsor it). The bad is that you’re driving or it’s a bus ride from Friendship Heights Metro. If you want it, let me know a date and I’ll reserve it for you. I will need individuals to commit to cleanup and put away tables and chairs!


People who are bringing gear are likely to be driving. The location will work for many folks in Maryland and in Virginia.


----------



## lcasadonte

I can help set up and breakdown.


----------



## aaronhirsch

kendavis said:


> Wow... it sounds like a great space. I see that it is still available for the 30th of April. How much money do you need for a deposit? Can anyone rent it or must you be a resident of the Town of Glen Echo? I will commit to cleanup and takedown. Who else will help?


Residents only. I’m a resident so I can rent it. I’ll handle the money. It’s practically free for me. All I need is a commitment for cleanup which should be just making sure tables and chairs are folded back up and put in their racks, any trash is thrown out, and the floor swept if needed. It should be easy. I’ll handle getting a key, opening up and locking at the end.


----------



## Law87

Barnes and Noble let you borrow their space no?


----------



## botmann

ekobi said:


> Save the date for a meetup: *Saturday, April 30th, 10:00am, location TBD*. ....


I'll still be in school and have clinicals during NOC shifts.   Maybe the next one I might be able to attend.   Have fun everyone.


----------



## ekobi

ekobi said:


> Save the date for a meetup: *Saturday, April 30th, 10:00am, location TBD*. Thanks to everyone who responded. We still don't have a location locked down, so please do reach out if you can offer space. Thanks.


Making this official: we're booked and confirmed at Glen Echo Town Hall on *Saturday, April 30th, 11:00am to 4:00pm*. I'll post info on parking and other logistics details closer to the event. Many thanks to Glen Echo resident @aaronhirsch for sponsoring the event on our behalf!


----------



## Law87

Sweet, I'll be bringing my ZMF Verite Close with Hugo 2 and maybe Vioelectric 281


----------



## kendavis

ekobi said:


> Making this official: we're booked and confirmed at Glen Echo Town Hall on *Saturday, April 30th, 11:00am to 4:00pm*. I'll post info on parking and other logistics details closer to the event. Many thanks to Glen Echo resident @aaronhirsch for sponsoring the event on our behalf!


Since the general planning has been done (date, time, and venue), I've created a new thread for discussion of this particular event:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/dis...-glen-echo-town-hall-on-april-30-2022.962776/


----------



## SuperDuke

Per the Glenn Echo Town Hall Website:

"No parking for events in the Town Hall parking lot until after 5 pm Monday-Friday and after 1 pm on Saturdays. Parking is available in the Clara Barton parking lot off Oxford Rd."

 After gear drop off - there should be plenty of parking at the Clara Barton parking lot - it's quite large.

Looking forward to seeing everyone!


----------



## aaronhirsch

Thanks for pointing this out, the post office has 1st dibs on parking in the lot for customers until they close at 1:00. However, there's plenty of street parking in the neighborhood immediately around the town hall. Otherwise the lot by Glen Echo park / Clara Barton House is huge and is two blocks away.


----------



## tkddans

Popping by to say hi and express interest in future meetups (hopefully this summer?).

I posted as well in another DC thread. I’d love to get a chance to chill with fellow audio people 

I’m Dan’s Audio Reviews on YouTube by the way.


----------



## schneller

I am still around and would be nice to see people again.


----------



## kendavis

I think that the main obstacle is finding a suitable (inexpensive) venue. August might be a good time frame, but anything is welcome.

In case anyone here is interested in going...

Join us for the first Texas Audio Roundup, hosted by Schiit & Emotiva, July 22 & 23, 2022 in Austin, Texas.

Here's all the info. Registration link is included here too:

https://www.head-fi.org/.../schiit-happened.../page-6175...


----------



## tkddans

kendavis said:


> I think that the main obstacle is finding a suitable (inexpensive) venue. August might be a good time frame, but anything is welcome.


Local libraries could host 13+ people and it’s free. Looking at the Dolley Madison public library, which is very nicely located for MD, DC, and VA people, it has an availability on July 23 throughout the day. I couldn’t see anything in August though - but maybe they don’t let you book so far in advance 🤔

Anyone up for Saturday, July 23? Maybe 12-4? Not sure how long people would need.


----------



## kendavis

tkddans said:


> Local libraries could host 13+ people and it’s free. Looking at the Dolley Madison public library, which is very nicely located for MD, DC, and VA people, it has an availability on July 23 throughout the day. I couldn’t see anything in August though - but maybe they don’t let you book so far in advance 🤔
> 
> Anyone up for Saturday, July 23? Maybe 12-4? Not sure how long people would need.


Go for it... if you see any other responses on this thread, you can go ahead and create a new thread just for that meet. I'll be at the Schiit event in Austin that weekend (so I'll leave my slot open )


----------



## kendavis

kendavis said:


> Go for it... if you see any other responses on this thread, you can go ahead and create a new thread just for that meet. I'll be at the Schiit event in Austin that weekend (so I'll leave my slot open )


If you do create an event-specific thread, be sure to post a link to it on this thread.


----------



## tkddans

New thread posted for an event:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/dc-nova-md-july-23.963951/

I reserved a space at the Dolley Madison Public library, Saturday July 23, from 12-4. Stop by the thread if interested and leave a post! 😄


----------



## tkddans

Hey everyone, our original July date was cancelled because we only got 7 people. If you are interested in our new date (August 27), then please share your interest. You can post here:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/dc-nova-md-august-27-date-change.963951/page-2#post-17062508

We have 4 people so far. The goal is 10!


----------



## kendavis

tkddans said:


> Hey everyone, our original July date was cancelled because we only got 7 people. If you are interested in our new date (August 27), then please share your interest. You can post here:
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/dc-nova-md-august-27-date-change.963951/page-2#post-17062508
> 
> We have 4 people so far. The goal is 10!


I'd be interested in attending, but I might not bring anything but my headphones.


----------



## VanHai

I and my son plan to be there.


----------



## Byrnie

Damn I came back to the hobby too late hah.  I hope to make the next one!


----------



## kendavis

Byrnie said:


> Damn I came back to the hobby too late hah.  I hope to make the next one!


Meanwhile don't miss the the Capitol Audio Fest (CAF) in November. I expect that some of us will be there.


----------



## TheFrator

kendavis said:


> Meanwhile don't miss the the Capitol Audio Fest (CAF) in November. I expect that some of us will be there.


I'll be there! I know HeadAmp and Stax will be in attendance.

On the 2 channel front, give Philharmonic Audio a visit when you're there. Great speaker company that doesn't charge out the nose and HQ'd in Tysons. I have a pair of their BMR Towers and they're awesome.


----------



## Byrnie

kendavis said:


> Meanwhile don't miss the the Capitol Audio Fest (CAF) in November. I expect that some of us will be there.


Oh cool!  Yea I'm going so I can test out the GS-X mk2 amp!


----------



## TheFrator

HeadAmp on what they're bringing to Capital Audiofest:

"We’ll have all of our amps except the Pico portables and Aristaeus; for headphones a wide variety of flagships like audeze lcd-5, dan clark expanse, stax sr-x9000. And the new Mytek Empire streamer running Roon."

Of course subject to change but it appears like some nice goodies to try out.


----------



## dcguy73

Capital Audiofest is two weekends away.


----------



## darmanastartes

dcguy73 said:


> Capital Audiofest is two weekends away.


I will be there Saturday.


----------



## Byrnie

TheFrator said:


> HeadAmp on what they're bringing to Capital Audiofest:
> 
> "We’ll have all of our amps except the Pico portables and Aristaeus; for headphones a wide variety of flagships like audeze lcd-5, dan clark expanse, stax sr-x9000. And the new Mytek Empire streamer running Roon."
> 
> Of course subject to change but it appears like some nice goodies to try out.


It was a lot of fun listening to the LCD-5, Expanse, Utopia 2022, and Susvaras for the first time.  I've even put together a list of what gear I'm gonna buy next from attending!


----------



## TheFrator

Byrnie said:


> It was a lot of fun listening to the LCD-5, Expanse, Utopia 2022, and Susvaras for the first time.  I've even put together a list of what gear I'm gonna buy next from attending!


I'm a huge LCD-5 fan (but all flagship headphones have their strengths and weaknesses). If you want to hear them again sometime feel free to PM me.


----------



## Byrnie

TheFrator said:


> I'm a huge LCD-5 fan (but all flagship headphones have their strengths and weaknesses). If you want to hear them again sometime feel free to PM me.


I might take you up on that offer.  I heard the LCD-5 out of the GS-X mk2 and it was a fatiguing after awhile so I suspect the GS-X Mini might work better in comparison.  I did however adore the GS-X mk2 with the Susvara.  I haven't heard the Orr + HYPSOS but I would love to since I'm considering getting Master 9, HE-9, GS-X mk2, or Oor+HYPSOS.  I live out in the Ashburn, VA area if anyone wants to meetup for a beer and some music.


----------

